# Potential Buy Confo



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Whoa sorry didn't realize the pictures were ginormous! :/


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

No one?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't see the pics... nor can I see the purpose to this thread. If you're not interested then walk away, simple as that. Don't get a horse you don't like just because you're sick of looking.

In all the searching I have done, I have passed by a HUGE number of horses just because I didn't like their hindquarter or neck or face or whatever... and with good reason. No point in having a horse that you look at it and think, eww. My boy likes to look dreadful in photos but I adore him because honestly there's not really anything about him that I really REALLY hate... but I'm really picky about the front end and if the neck is icky [neck especially] I don't want the horse. If the hindquarter is icky, I don't want the horse, because chances are it can't jump. Monty is the exception because I happen to know he CAN jump, and jump very well.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree here, if you're obviously not interested move on. Not trying to be harsh, but it sounds like you've already counted him out, and if you did buy him, he'd get the short end of the stick. Keep looking till you find a horse you can't live without.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I can't see the pics... nor can I see the purpose to this thread. If you're not interested then walk away, simple as that. Don't get a horse you don't like just because you're sick of looking.
> 
> In all the searching I have done, I have passed by a HUGE number of horses just because I didn't like their hindquarter or neck or face or whatever... and with good reason. No point in having a horse that you look at it and think, eww. My boy likes to look dreadful in photos but I adore him because honestly there's not really anything about him that I really REALLY hate... but I'm really picky about the front end and if the neck is icky [neck especially] I don't want the horse. If the hindquarter is icky, I don't want the horse, because chances are it can't jump. Monty is the exception because I happen to know he CAN jump, and jump very well.


The reason for getting a horse that I'm not totally 100% in love with is because I only plan on having him/her a couple of years until my baby is older. The last horse I got that was only supposed to be around for a couple years ended up staying even though I didn't entirely enjoy her mare-ish attitude. 
So really whatever horse I do choose to buy [yes, most likely not going to be this guy because he don't particularly have eye appeal] will just be a "train and sell" type of deal which is something I've done in the past. 

See why it's not entirely up to me falling head over heels for him?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I did a train and sell type of deal. Pony was STUNNING, very typey, true Welsh B [though he was grade he was definitely purebred]... beyond beautiful really, would have been a fantastic show hunter if I had been into that back then. I trained him up for jumping, turned him from a lazy bucker into a confident willing pony training 3' and then sold him... sold him because I outgrew him, I had intended to actually SHOW at 3' before selling but it wasn't to be.

He wasn't actually bought for me in the first place [my mother tried to start a riding school and he was the pony we bought for until we expanded enough for more ponies - that never happened and he was a brat anyway so if we'd had the clients we probably would have found something a little better behaved] and I didn't like him to begin with because he was SO lazy, but I did end up falling for him because once I fixed his attitude up he just had the best personality. Cheeky little turkey but that's Welshies for you!

IMO a train and sell project should be a horse that you at least LIKE and that will have some market appeal when you're done with it. My neighbours have a big TB I would like to take on... he's horribly neglected NOW but when they bought him he was magnificent [I thought he was a warmblood!] and with some good groceries, training, and TLC he will be worth money. If I had the money and the room for another I would have him... they are actually getting rid of him in theory but I can't see anybody taking him in the state he's in :/

You get a looker, a horse that you actually LIKE, a horse you would buy for YOU, because a horse like that is more likely to have market appeal when you're done. Mind, the pony I trained and sold, we lost money on [purchase price wise], because the bum fell out of the market just after we bought him and it still hasn't picked up. I'm seeing superb schoolmasters, safe for kids, jumping 1.10m+, for sale for $2500!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

These are pictures she took this morning:

































Heres from early summer:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I did a train and sell type of deal. Pony was STUNNING, very typey, true Welsh B [though he was grade he was definitely purebred]... beyond beautiful really, would have been a fantastic show hunter if I had been into that back then. I trained him up for jumping, turned him from a lazy bucker into a confident willing pony training 3' and then sold him... sold him because I outgrew him, I had intended to actually SHOW at 3' before selling but it wasn't to be.
> 
> He wasn't actually bought for me in the first place [my mother tried to start a riding school and he was the pony we bought for until we expanded enough for more ponies - that never happened and he was a brat anyway so if we'd had the clients we probably would have found something a little better behaved] and I didn't like him to begin with because he was SO lazy, but I did end up falling for him because once I fixed his attitude up he just had the best personality. Cheeky little turkey but that's Welshies for you!
> 
> ...


I also had a Reg. half Arab Welsh pony that I didn't like the way he looked at all. But I got compliments from everyone everywhere I took him that he was cute. :? When I got him dirt cheap, he had been a camp pony and was ring sour, 2 years later he was jumping 3' and eventing. Sold him for 2,200 to the perfect family. Just because *I* don't like them for some reason or another doesn't mean everyone else wont either. A horse I think is ugly a million other people think is beautiful. And I think my little gelding is the best looking horse in the barn and everyone else thinks he's unattractive because he has bad shoulder angles.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You know structurally that little guy doesn't look too bad. His butt looks odd because of his markings but the structure is fine. Spots and splashes do strange things to the apparent conformation of a horse. I don't like his front pasterns, or his hind legs as a whole, but he's cute.

One thing to remember is that I don't think I've ever seen an ugly pony. They are all cute! A friend boards her little 13.2hh half-Arab gelding here and he is the oddest put-together horse I swear I have EVER seen, yet he is still adorable. A full size horse with his proportions and conformation would be quite unattractive but on a pony, awkward can look good. That being said I haven't actually had a lot to do with ponies for quite a while now... much as I think they're adorable and love working with them, I buy for ME, and I like my horses big [16hh+]... Monty's only 15.1 and I feel really tall on him even though I'm actually not. Anything under about 15.3 has to be really quite chunky for me to be comfortable, and have big movement.

I do really want to do another "pony project" but no longer have small enough saddles & with no room or money for a third horse, even a pony, it's going to have to wait. I guess my "pony project" can be helping my mother break in her nearly-2yo pony filly, very lightly, over the course of a few months... once miss Satin turns 2 properly that is.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> You know structurally that little guy doesn't look too bad. His butt looks odd because of his markings but the structure is fine. Spots and splashes do strange things to the apparent conformation of a horse. I don't like his front pasterns, or his hind legs as a whole, but he's cute.
> 
> One thing to remember is that I don't think I've ever seen an ugly pony. They are all cute! A friend boards her little 13.2hh half-Arab gelding here and he is the oddest put-together horse I swear I have EVER seen, yet he is still adorable. A full size horse with his proportions and conformation would be quite unattractive but on a pony, awkward can look good. That being said I haven't actually had a lot to do with ponies for quite a while now... much as I think they're adorable and love working with them, I buy for ME, and I like my horses big [16hh+]... Monty's only 15.1 and I feel really tall on him even though I'm actually not. Anything under about 15.3 has to be really quite chunky for me to be comfortable, and have big movement.
> 
> I do really want to do another "pony project" but no longer have small enough saddles & with no room or money for a third horse, even a pony, it's going to have to wait. I guess my "pony project" can be helping my mother break in her nearly-2yo pony filly, very lightly, over the course of a few months... once miss Satin turns 2 properly that is.


Told you I was just being ridiculously nit-picky, bet you guys were expecting something that looked like this the way I was talking about him. :wink:










True, ponies pull off ugly better then horses, if that makes much sense. But it isn't true all the time, like Thumballina, the smallest horse.

I normally like taller horses too, my recently retired horse is 16.2hh, but lately I've had terrible luck finding anything decent thats taller then 15.3hh. Right now I have 4 horses [don't freak out just yet!] one is a QH gelding free lease, one is a 2yo I just got for future barrel racing, a mare that has mental problems [the vet thinks either seizures or her oxygen was caught off during birth and caused her brain damage], and then last but not least my old retired guy. The last two stay at my moms house for most of the time and are trail horses.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually like him alot. Under saddle pix are way better. I believe in the other pics its his spots that throw his proportions off haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I actually like him alot. Under saddle pix are way better. I believe in the other pics its his spots that throw his proportions off haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I've been looking at his pictures all day and he's starting to look cuter. I think also his winter fuzzies and general lack of grooming, muscling and unenthused expression don't help him to much either. 

Any other confo critiques will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

pshh thumbellina is a dwarf. Dwarfism will make nearly anything ugly. Sole exception being humans - I think "little people" are cute!

I think ponies do a better job of ugly than horses because 99% of them are REALLY fat and fat hides a lot of faults. My gelding looks a lot better fat than he does in super-fit eventer condition.


----------

